# carnival/circus sounds and jump scare laughing clown sfx needed please



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

hi all 
can anyone help im looking to build a circus theme prop
and want to have a evil clown working via pir sensor that jumps out when people are near.so looking for something like load evil clown scream laugh
that give a good shook factor when actived. plus any circus/carnival back ground music .
any help will been great 
thankyou in advance


----------

